# :: Survivor :: Thailand ::



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2002)

Who all is watching?

Let's start a thread on it!


----------



## Badger (Sep 22, 2002)

I do.  I have wanted to put in my application but the other half has ruled that out for me so far.  I have watched since the first one.  This one, from what I have heard, is supposed to be a lot harder than the first three.  We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

I caught it too. I thnk i will be able to watch on all Thursdays too....(between two jobs)

How 'bout that hot firefighter who went skinny dipping?


----------



## Badger (Sep 22, 2002)

Makes me wish that I was in Thialand.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

what was that movie w/ leo dicaprio?

That was in thailand too, wasn't it?


----------



## Badger (Sep 22, 2002)

I'd join the local vol fire dept if I could practice 1st aid w/her.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

ha! Let her play with your 'hose'!


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm a Survivor show junkie!! It was interesting how the show let the two oldest competitors pick their team-mates. To make it really random, next time they should "pull names out the hat" type selecting. They sure have plenty more nice looking women on this show too!!

I've visited Thailand several times when I was in the military, it's actually nice to know what the survivors are experiencing as far as the weather.

The hardest Survivor show I thought was the one in Africa.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

thta's the one I didn't want to watch.
I would like to get on that show, The Amazing Race.
That looks like a blast!


----------



## Badger (Sep 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ha! Let her play with your 'hose'!




Any time.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2002)

ding ding! We've got a three alarm over here!


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> Let's start a thread on it!




Um.....you just did!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2002)

how about that challenge! 

I thought for sure they would vote off the black girl that took 10 minutes to do that little puzzle!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

I watched the first one but never seem to be around to watch the others.


----------



## david (Sep 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what was that movie w/ leo dicaprio?
> 
> That was in thailand too, wasn't it?



"Beaches",  I think.

If I was there I'd be going into town once a week!  No, not getting prostitutes either but some "goodies"    J/K!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 23, 2002)

The movie is called "The Beach"...also starring Virginie Ledoyen who is one of the hottest women on the planet.

I must admit I watched this and will probably continue to.  The one group with all the good looking young people are going to tear each other apart eventually.  That skater dude is going to get his ass kicked by someone.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2002)

please keep this thread on topic! 

Thanks!


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 23, 2002)

<<I thought for sure they would vote off the black girl that took 10 minutes to do that little puzzle>>

I didn't think they would vote her off, with the history of other Survivor shows I can't recall the person who made the team lose in the first challenge being voted off first. It's usually the one's who can't keep their mouth shut and being a pest.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2002)

I think that in the begining when the teams are trying to win challenges the weakest links should be voted off. Then after the tribes merge they should vote off either the strongest members or the jerks.


----------



## GardeningGrrl (Sep 24, 2002)

Hmm, do you think any of these ones are smart enough to figure out that if they vote off the most interesting (and often obnoxious) people right away, that ratings will go down? So it's better to get rid of the boring people first? Or just plain annoying ones, like the bossy preacher guy they got rid of in episode 1....

Case in point, the africa one, which I gave up on because it was so incredibly boring. They wound up with the buff guy (Cole?) and whoever else, boring beyond belief, all happy-giddy about what a "magical" experience it had all been. Whatever!! The shows are much more interesting when they have evil people like the bongo-playing chick from I think survivor 2, or who can forget Kimmy and Alicia from also Survivor 2 ( I think?). "Don't you go waving your finger in my face" - that was classic stuff!

Anyway, on the one hand you want to see the evil people booted....but when they're gone you realize they're the only ones that made the show interesting. There's always gotta be a villain.....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2002)

you bet...everyone loves drama!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Sep 24, 2002)

Have watched the first episode so far and it seems just as hard as te last 3.. but who knows, things could change really quickly.

As for other shows I am awaiting the arrival of: CSI, ER, The BB3 finalie, The Amazing Race, Alias, The Agency, 8 Simple Rules for Dating My Teenage Daughter, Boston Public are just a few that I am slightly interested.


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 24, 2002)

Talking about drama, don't forget the back-stabbers / traitors, they're always interesting to watch, especially when their scheme doesn't work out.

Oh yeah!!, LOL the Kim and Alicia scene will always be remembered when the show is mentioned.

Hey, there's always a gay guy/gal on the show, anyone figure out who it is in S:T (Survivor Thailand)??


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 28, 2002)

Dang! It's kinda sad to see the team that gets along so well being eliminated one by one cause they don't have the strength to win the immunity challenges. Did you see the preview of the next show, it looks like the stress of losing the challenges has gotten to that team??


----------



## Arnold (Sep 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> Dang! It's kinda sad to see the team that gets along so well being eliminated one by one cause they don't have the strength to win the immunity challenges. Did you see the preview of the next show, it looks like the stress of losing the challenges has gotten to that team??



yeah, but that's pretty much the same on each show.

actaully, both votes they got rid of younger stronger members.


----------



## Badger (Sep 28, 2002)

I missed most of this weeks show but did get to see the immunity challenge.  I don't know why they vote off the strongest, for the most part, and keep the ones that hold them back.  

If I ever get picked for the show I hope to not vote as stupid as they seem to be voting.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 28, 2002)

I agree, until the tribes merge the weakest should be voted off to give the team a better chance at winning the immunity challenges.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Sep 28, 2002)

Actually, Tanya that got voted off this week was always sick so she was the right one to get voted off, the guy from last week shouldn't have gotten kicked off though, they just didn't like him. 

This ones to much like last years, I think they should have done it in alaska in the winter, now that would be a challenge!!


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 28, 2002)

Does it sound like they'll be mixing up the teams sooner than expected? There's too many stronger/younger players on the one team, they'd win every time there's a physical type challenge.

That'd be "cool" having a show in extreme weather like Alaska, Iceland, Arctics...etc... We've seen tropical, desert and jungle settings, maybe toe freezing climates would be interesting. LOL.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2002)

anyone watch last night?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

I did!

What's up with that one guy grinding and kissing on that lady???

I think she did over react a tad.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2002)

they need to vote that dumb bitch off!


----------



## irontime (Oct 4, 2002)

Watched for the first time this series last night, I think it's safe to say that the girl who threw the temper tantrum is going to be off pretty quick. 
Those red berets are pretty fricken amazing eh?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, but if I were going to be on this show I think I would start reading/studying land survival!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yeah, but if I were going to be on this show I think I would start reading/studying land survival!



No kidding, that one team with the fishing net didn't even have a clue on how to use it. 
As far as the "grindin" thing, I could see doing that myself, not because I was attracted to her but because its what I've done to my wife and never even realised it when she told me the next day. He shouldn't have been sleeping next to her in the first place. 

The sc8ter dude annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 4, 2002)

LOL, Homie was trying to get jiggy wid' it. 

But for real, I also think she over-reacted and should have kept it between themselves. I think she decided to announce it to everyone so he would be in the hot spot and be voted off next and not her. If she's playing the game this way then she better be careful, cause I believe the women on the team also think she's going overboard and is getting sick of how she's handling the situation. 

Basically the sista' is backstabbin her brotha' man.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 4, 2002)

"Ummmm, those aint Pillows"   hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> "Ummmm, those aint Pillows"   hahaha



'how 'bout them Bears this year?!?"


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Watched for the first time this series last night, I think it's safe to say that the girl who threw the temper tantrum is going to be off pretty quick.
> Those red berets are pretty fricken amazing eh?




I think that she WAY over did it. I think she was playing it up for the camera.
 True, the guy souldn't have put himself in that compromising position in the first place.
I didn't like how she went all aound behind him the way she did, especially after she accepted his appology.

She needs to go. I do not think she offers anything to their team but drama.

That skate board guy is a punk. That was a low blow when he put his hands to choke the other guy during the immunity challenge...then got pissed that he got taken out?
I think he will stay around awhile as he adds drama to the team as well as strong.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 6, 2002)

I am a survivor Junkie as well, one thing I cannot stand about the show is this "we are a family" stuff and "It's not about the million dollars" Ever since the second one this crap has been getting more and more prevelant, If I were there I'ld be kissing ass to the tribes face but I'ld be damn honest with the cameras when they have thier alone sessions....I am here for the money I don't give two shits about the people here I have never met before and after the show is over will probably never see again.

As far as Im concerned the tribes should be voting people off in order of the weakest link, and not the weakest link who "Just doesn't mesh with our family...." but the idiot who screwed them in the immunity challenge (For example Tanya (I think her name is) the chick who frigged up the knife/puzzle part of the first one, as well the rock throwing, screaming, tree slapping temper tantrum she threw made me want to vomit, I hope she is sitting at home watching this and thinking "Am I ever an Idiot", I as well have woken out of a dead sleep and found myself involved in some pretty heavy foreplay, I honestly opened my eyes and said "what the fuck am I doing", My G/F swears she has some of the best conversations with me when Im sleeping (probably shouldn't have said that one ) )

There is usually one gay guy on survivor as well, this year im pegging the "Used car salesman". The fella on the last one was pretty damn open about it, second survivor admitted it slowly and then richard again open about it, Patterns!!!

The real estate agent gets my vote for nicest Breast implants!!!

The skater Knob Rob should die!!!! Who the f*&k brings a skate board to a beach, not going to get very far moron!!!

Hmmm what else, I was fairly dissapointed in the second one as well when one of the tribes ran out of rice and all they had to do was give up some stupid tarp to get more, as far as Im concerned it should have been an immediate vote out of one of the tribe members, or they all should have been kicked out, real survival situation they're all dead anyhow.

The funniest part of this one so far is the idiots who lost the net, the camera shows "Jed" or "Jeb" walking back in and then focuses on the floats of the net 15 feet away from him!!!

Survivor rant complete, next to go "The tree slapping, I was grinded" woman!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 17, 2002)

I think we missed a week in this thread!

who watched tonite?

I expected the asian chick to get voted off.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah i watched, I expected the same but figured it would be stephanie, to damned anti social, wrong way to play the game, I wonder if they all got the trots after the food auction like the last survivor??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

my prediction came true last week


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

I missed it. Damn. Gonna have to go look up on survivor.com to get recap of events....


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 18, 2002)

I was expecting the oriental woman to get voted off as well, but I think she adds drama, while the other girl was just plain boring.  

Would anyone lese have punched that old woman in the face by now?  She's really annoying...I'm waiting to see her and the guy with the glasses start swinging.  

I also thought we'd have seen some booty shaggin' on the other team by now...that girl with the nice rack is hot, I'm surprised nobody has tried anything with her yet.  If I was stuck in the jungle for 30+ days with someone who looked like that I'd be all over it.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> I was expecting the oriental woman to get voted off as well, but I think she adds drama, while the other girl was just plain boring.
> 
> Would anyone lese have punched that old woman in the face by now?  She's really annoying...I'm waiting to see her and the guy with the glasses start swinging.
> ...



one thing ya gott aremember......there isn't any SOAP there....that would be some stank lovin......


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

I think the only one that doesn't like the asian girl is the skater idiot. 
The old girl from the other tribe will be the next to go if they come up for tribal council again. 

I think the skater idiot will be the next to go for the other tribe if they go up, it looks like he's gonna have a pissing fight with one of the guys form that tribe and I can see them voting him out.


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 18, 2002)

After watching Survivor for so long, you kinda know how the show's editor thinks. When they asked the tribes if anyone wanted to switch over to another tribe and then they highlighted the thoughts of Steph and Shi-ann (asian lady) during the decision making, I knew one of those two would be voted off and will regret not switching over. This show needs new editors cause it's getting to evident why they would show us specific shots.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

Yup, tis true Max, I found the same thing with Big Brother.


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 26, 2002)

LOL, Since nobody here posted anything new it looks like everyone felt the same way about the last episode...BORING!!! 

It went way overboard on the emotional side. See how Robb tried to give some tear-jerking sob story to try and get some sympathy, hoping nobody would vote him off. Obviously, everyone saw the smoke-screen and casted his @ss off, LOL...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2002)

Yeah, Robb tried to save his dumb ass at the end, but it was too late his big mouth got him in trouble.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

heehee, I'ld give him the oscar though..excellent job of crying and making everyone else cry too.....I can't wait to see the old chick hit the road when the other tribe comes to tribal council again, wtf was with the dead bat?? she's not crying everytime they cook a fish and eat the friggin thing.....a little loopy i think.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

I dont know if you guys are a week ahead of us but what did that guy tread on in the water?? Do you know yet??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

yeah I think we are a week ahead peetrips, they never really said what happened to his foot ?????


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

That'd be right!! They make a big deal of it for the add and then........................


----------



## Max. Q (Oct 27, 2002)

I think it was Robb, he stepped on a sea urchin or sharp coral rock they weren't sure what it was. He got a big cut on his foot, it wasn't life threatning like when that guy fell into the fire pit in one of the other Survivor series.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> it wasn't life threatning like when that guy fell into the fire pit in one of the other Survivor series.


That was the Aussie one


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

I haven't been able to keep up with this one like I want to but I'm really glad that they voted Rob off.  He was not all there IMO.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> That was the Aussie one




am I surprised?? ..........no.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

A bunch of Americans in the Australian outback


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

lol........I don't think I will ever forget that episode, they made the bloddy thing look like a croc attack in the ads though, stupid editors.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Didn't they what!?! Good advertisement!!
That whole series sucked ass


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

yeah it was pretty shitty alright but funny at the same time.


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 1, 2002)

FINALLY!!! The show last night was awesome, they tricked the teams into thinking they've merged. 

Being prior military, I learned one thing when working in a team. You can be a dumbass, be manipulative, a pain in the ass, etc..etc.. but NEVER be a BACK STABBER (traitor) in a team. 

Shi-ann made her teammates feel betrayed when she snuggled up with the other team members to quickly.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2002)

yeah, that was pretty sneaky!

I am glad that Asian bitch got voted off.


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> yeah, that was pretty sneaky!
> 
> I am glad that Asian bitch got voted off.



No, no, no...you have it all wrong...it's "glad that back-stabbin' Asian bitch".....you forgot the back-stabbing part..LOL...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

as soon as he said they weren't one tribe I thought to myself "well shi-ann is fuqed" lol. Im glad to see her gone as well, she annoyed the hell outta me, I can't pinpoint why exactly, maybe it was all the dumbass lectures and that "what??you talkin to me!!" look she walked around with all day.........


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> as soon as he said they weren't one tribe I thought to myself "well shi-ann is fuqed" lol.



LOL Not only that, did you see the look on her face when he announced that they weren't merged? Talk about priceless, I laughed so hard. She knew that she was fuqed if they didn't win immunity, well guess what...LOL


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 2, 2002)

She may have been a back stabbing bitch but she had a sweeeet ass.  

She should have just left before the vote, everyone know she was going. 
I hope the show gets better now, its been a waist of my time each week, I could be sleeping.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> She may have been a back stabbing bitch but she had a sweeeet ass.
> 
> She should have just left before the vote, everyone know she was going.
> I hope the show gets better now, its been a waist of my time each week, I could be sleeping.




Ive been to focused on Emilys implants to notice  yet another playboy candidate from survivor.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2002)

Ahhh to be able to see into the future.... What a gift!!
It's good to hear shi-ann gets "off" 
I just saw that dude tread on whatever it was..... What a big nancy  (cant say what it felt like though)
Hows them dumb ass dudes losin their boat...  
Did they find it or what ??


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Ahhh to be able to see into the future.... What a gift!!
> 
> Hows them dumb ass dudes losin their boat...
> Did they find it or what ??



Peetrips, you haven't heard??? OH MAN, let me fill you in on what's next....

They never get the boat back, four members swim out to the other islands trying to find it, one of them drowns and dies. The camera man and director are arrested and charged cause they chose to film it instead of help him on to their boat. They thought it'd boost the show's ratings... 

...stop looking at this thread!! No cheating!!!


LOL JK


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> 
> 
> Peetrips, you haven't heard??? OH MAN, let me fill you in on what's next....
> ...


DONT DO THAT!!  
I'm readin that goin holy crap  
No makin up B/S just to trip me out


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> DONT DO THAT!!
> I'm readin that goin holy crap
> No makin up B/S just to trip me out



Hehehehe....

...did ya hear about the one where they all got together and made a porn flick? It's called Survivor: Gangbang Island...Shi-ann was brought back for it, then they voted her off again...

LOL...JK!!


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 5, 2002)

ok...seriously now.....

For the Survivor die-hard fans:

A "Survivor: Thailand cast-off" will be on the Late Show With David Letterman tonight. If this isn't a re-run then I'm assuming it's Shi-Ann who will be the guest.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2002)

tonite's show was kind of lame...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2002)

We must be 2 weeks behind..... Last night was Rob getting voted off. Like you'd drink that much and spill your guts like a big pussy


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 8, 2002)

They voted off the hot girl!  Damn!  I hate it when that happens.  I was hoping they would get rid of the old guy and then the two young girls and the guy could start getting it on...oh, wait...that's the movie I watched the other day...

Her rack will be sorely missed.    

The whole putting them together thing was a smart move by the writers, it brings a new element to the game that they haven't had before, I think.  Showing how they piss wherever they want kind of grossed me out too.  

I can't wait for that old woman looney tune to get voted out.  Any predictions as to who the final three will be yet?  My money is on the old guy, the cop and the young car salesman.  Penny could be a dark horse because she seems smarter than she looks.


----------



## TheIcon2 (Nov 8, 2002)

God Erin is hot.


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 8, 2002)

The show last night was a waste of time, I still don't understand why they voted Erin off? I thought they would have a four way tie and then have to do the quiz game to get eliminated off, unless someone had a prior vote on them (Penny?)

Also, not that it matters anymore but why in the world would they keep Helen off that last challenge? She's a DIVING INSTRUCTOR!! You would think she has a better chance of staying underwater than Jan "the old lady". They won anyway, it was just a thought...

For those Erin fans who can't get enough of her "charisma" here's a video profile she did, posted on the official S:T website. Enjoy! 

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor5/video/profiles/erin.shtml


----------



## irontime (Nov 8, 2002)

Damn I can't believe Erin is gone  But she won't be needing the money for long, I give her 5 months before she is a playboy center fold. 

I can't believe how pathetic that challenge was, if everybody held their breath they could have stayed down there longer.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> I can't believe how pathetic that challenge was, if everybody held their breath they could have stayed down there longer.



yeah, that was pretty weak.


----------



## Skyliner (Nov 8, 2002)

For that challenge I was surprise Ken only lasted for 15 seconds. Most likely because he uses a wrong kinda breathing technique?

Oh my I was sad that Erin got voted off too. The same feeling when Colleen and Elisabeth got voted off during the previous Surviviors. The only difference is that I havn't get to see enough of Erin yet, and I bet you guys have the same thought  She is hot. Did you see the look on her face? It looks as though she felt Penny will be going, but it turns out she took the walk to juryland instead. Damn it.

That Used Car Salesman seems to be showing more of his strengths. He seems stronger than he looks, both mentally and physically. Jake is pretty cool too.

IMO Shoo Chai (sp?) is in pretty bad shape. They have only 3 left and the other team has 5 (the ironic since they have been kicking ass in immunity challengers during the early stages). When it comes to merging their enemy will eventually vote them of 1 by 1, just like how this game is played. The only way they can survive is maybe by forming some sorta alliances, maybe that Recipe talker (who annoys them quite a bit now) or that old laddy will be a fine choice.

Personally I'm rooting for Ken or Jake to win.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

I'ld like to see ken win it.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 13, 2002)

That team should have never voted Rob off, even though he was a dick head, he was good at the physical challenges. 

I'm surprised none of the women didn't do better at "sucking" out that pipe.  
I bet that Erin could suck the crome off a buick.


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I'm surprised none of the women didn't do better at "sucking" out that pipe.
> I bet that Erin could suck the crome off a buick.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

LMAO @ STB's Post (no time to qoute must continue whoring)


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, tonight's show was pretty good. 

<<I'ld like to see ken win it.>>
Sorry Trap-isaurus but your boy Ken was voted off tonight. They've started to eliminate the strong, Ted was almost voted off but he's got the backing of his former team-mates.

Dang!! Did everyone see Erin walk in for jury? The shirt she was wearing made her melons twice as big!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2002)

I was surprised that they voted of the Cop, but I guess it's time to get rid of the "stronger" players now the the tribes have merged.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah, the shows going to be pretty predictable for the next two weeks, the last two people from that tribe will be gone first. 

I wouldn't be surprised to see the car salesman to go first from the other tribe, he's pretty good at the challenges, I bet he was wishing he'd lost that video challenge. (good thing his wife wasn't a stripper) 

Ted should chill out, they'll keep him around if he keeps his cool. 

And lastly, DAMN THAT ERIN HAS A  NICE RACK!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

I missed it. Was it a good episode?
I was actually in the gym..working towards a bigger, leaner me...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2002)

you could set you VCR to record it.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

Long story, but cannot....


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 15, 2002)

You didn't miss much, the best part was when Erin came out at the end for the jury.  Did I say she has a nice rack?!?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 15, 2002)

she has some very large hooters!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 15, 2002)

Erin


----------



## Skyliner (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Yeah, the shows going to be pretty predictable for the next two weeks, the last two people from that tribe will be gone first.



Fact is, when Ken's tribe has only 3 members left compared to the other tribe who has 5, we can pretty much tell the former is pretty much in trouble. Best way for someone from Shoo Chai (sp?) to win is unless they kept on winning the immunity challenges, with physically strong Ken having a good chance to follow Colby's footstep in Survivor 2. His enemies pretty much realise he's a big threat, and elminiates him ASAP when they can. Right now since the 2 I support are gone (Erin and Ken), hopefully Jake can win. Unfortunately, his chances are low, really low.

Oh and did ya see the look of everyone when Erin walked in as a jury? They were like "WOW!!!". Oh wait or was that me and the guy next door


----------



## Arnold (Nov 22, 2002)

well....

not sure I would have voted off the only good "scenery"!


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> well....
> 
> not sure I would have voted off the only good "scenery"!



LOL

..you can take away the food and shelter, just don't take away the "scenery" ..LOL

...Jake next??....


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 5, 2002)

Did anyone watch it tonight?? Am I the last survivor on this post??

Brian's wife sure looked nice....plenty of "scenery", right Prince?


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

Sorry,my diet does not consist of catepillars,spiders,scorpions...


----------

